
GitHub: Over 80% of repository contributions come from outside the U.S. - sahin-boydas
https://venturebeat.com/2019/11/06/github-over-80-of-repository-contributions-come-from-outside-united-states/GitHub
======
eindiran
I think the link points to a photo in the article right now. This is the
correct link: [https://venturebeat.com/2019/11/06/github-over-80-of-
reposit...](https://venturebeat.com/2019/11/06/github-over-80-of-repository-
contributions-come-from-outside-united-states/)

Also, looking at the original report, the headline is not true. 80% of users
are from outside the US, not 80% of contributions.

[https://github.blog/2019-11-06-the-state-of-the-
octoverse-20...](https://github.blog/2019-11-06-the-state-of-the-
octoverse-2019/)

From the graph here
([https://octoverse.github.com/](https://octoverse.github.com/)), it looks
like there were ~2.5M open source contributions, with just under 1M from the
US, so over 60% of open source contributions come from outside the US.

